# Just Ordered New Outback Sydney 329Bh



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

We did it!

We just became offical Outback owners. We ended up ordering the Sydney 329BH. Our dealer got this model in three weeks ago. Since then they have sold four of these units! After a lot of researching, looking, and discussions we finally decided on the Outback. In all honesty, this website helped us in our selection. You all have some great discussions and ideas. Now, we have to wait until late November to pick it up. By then I am sure we will have snow on the ground (YUCK!)We might just have to camp inside our storage building









How long until Spring????


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outack!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outback lifestyle ! We've been Outbackers since 2003, started with a 21RS but just 
traded up to a 300BH about a month ago ! We've taken the new trailer out just once and can't wait to get out again !
In fact, just last night we went down to the trailer in the backyard just to hang out and listen to music ! I'm sure 
our neighbors thought we were crazy !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrival. You will love it.

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's. Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Be sure and come back and post pics for us. Congrats!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Fireman69 said:


> We did it!
> 
> We just became offical Outback owners. We ended up ordering the Sydney 329BH. Our dealer got this model in three weeks ago. Since then they have sold four of these units! After a lot of researching, looking, and discussions we finally decided on the Outback. In all honesty, this website helped us in our selection. You all have some great discussions and ideas. Now, we have to wait until late November to pick it up. By then I am sure we will have snow on the ground (YUCK!)We might just have to camp inside our storage building
> 
> ...


Congrats on the purchase. Hope you have many years of enjoyment with it.

Oh, and the spring question..........NOT soon enough !!!!!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the pending arrival. You will love it.
> 
> Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's. Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.
> 
> http://home.comcast....aster%20PDI.pdf


Congrats on the New TT can't wait to see the maiden voyage pictures!!

Awesome PDI there Oregon Camper, very nice job, that PDF is now in my library hope you don't mind LOL.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dave_CDN said:


> Congrats on the pending arrival. You will love it.
> 
> Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's. Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.
> 
> http://home.comcast....aster%20PDI.pdf


Congrats on the New TT can't wait to see the maiden voyage pictures!!

Awesome PDI there Oregon Camper, very nice job, that PDF is now in my library hope you don't mind LOL.








[/quote]

I don't mind at all....hope it helps.


----------



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Fireman69 said:


> We did it!
> 
> We just became offical Outback owners. We ended up ordering the Sydney 329BH. Our dealer got this model in three weeks ago. Since then they have sold four of these units! After a lot of researching, looking, and discussions we finally decided on the Outback. In all honesty, this website helped us in our selection. You all have some great discussions and ideas. Now, we have to wait until late November to pick it up. By then I am sure we will have snow on the ground (YUCK!)We might just have to camp inside our storage building
> 
> ...


Congrats!!








We sure enjoy ours!


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratuations!! We have a 2008 Sydney 32 BHDS...Love it!! My only suggestion is that if you have an electric awning---make sure it has a tipping arm. We didn't and every time it rained we had to put it in as it would dump water and probably eventually break. We have since had a tipping arm put on and all is great!! They more then likely corrected the problem....but I was told by the dealer that we were the only ones that complained!??? We found it hard to believe. Many happy miles!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that sweet new Sydney! That is a great floorplan!

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats Fireman!!! I love that model!!!!

And Welcome to the Site!!!

What region are you in?


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

That's the model we are looking at too! With three kids we think it will be the most practical. You can spend your waiting time making all kinds of reservations for the spring and summer!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Gosh i really wish it had a couple things....even still, we really like it !!
1. fold up bunk above the couch in the front room (we have 3 kids, so id have to mod this)
2. the rear bed slide was on the street side on not the curb side.


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Congrats Fireman!!! I love that model!!!!
> 
> And Welcome to the Site!!!
> 
> What region are you in?


We are in MN, not sure what region that is?


----------



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

bonseye said:


> Congratuations!! We have a 2008 Sydney 32 BHDS...Love it!! My only suggestion is that if you have an electric awning---make sure it has a tipping arm. We didn't and every time it rained we had to put it in as it would dump water and probably eventually break. We have since had a tipping arm put on and all is great!! They more then likely corrected the problem....but I was told by the dealer that we were the only ones that complained!??? We found it hard to believe. Many happy miles!!


We love to sit out under the awning during the rain.I specifically asked that question and was told that it would tip in the rain. You would think that the tipping arm would now be standard?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Fireman69 said:


> Congrats Fireman!!! I love that model!!!!
> 
> And Welcome to the Site!!!
> 
> What region are you in?


We are in MN, not sure what region that is?
[/quote]

I would say that would put you in the "midwest Region" at least on Outbackers....... you got the best location of allyou can hit North South East & West







regions









very cold winter up there...lots of spring/summer dream time









I am sure there will be some geographical neighbors saying hi since they have seen where you are from.

Good Luck with tat sweet new 5'er


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think I mentioned this in another thread - If this model had a dinette (preferably a U shaped one), it would be perfect for us. Oh well.


----------

